# "soft yarn" for baby blanket?



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

I knit many baby blankets to give as shower gifts and am always wondering which yarn would give me the softest blanket. Since it's important for new moms to be able to machine wash and dry baby blankets, I use some form of acrylic yarn. I worry that because the yarn is not expensive that the blanket will pill. 
So I am asking for a suggestion of which yarn to use that would look nice, feel soft and not pill. In addition, which acrylic and cotton combination yarns would work for a cuddly baby blanket?
I guess I am asking if you need to buy expensive yarn in order to knit a great baby blanket. Please advise


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

See notes in (((((((( )))))))))



chrystyna said:


> I knit many baby blankets to give as shower gifts and am always wondering which yarn would give me the softest blanket. Since it's important for new moms to be able to machine wash and dry baby blankets, I use some form of acrylic yarn. I worry that because the yarn is not expensive that the blanket will pill.
> So I am asking for a suggestion of which yarn to use that would look nice, feel soft and not pill.
> 
> ((((((( Check out Baby Bee's 50-50% cotton-acrylic blend, available in a wide range of colors (even variegated) and isn't just for babies = about a #4 weight and similar to WW but has no nap (fuzz won't get into baby's face, etc.,) and is not likely to pill.
> ...


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

My niece was given at least four afghans/blankets when she had her first child. The one the baby liked best was one made from Homespun. It's been washed many times, and while it does look a little worse for wear after 16 months, it's still in good shape overall.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I knit a lot of baby blankets for gifts and also charity. I usually knit with two strands of yarn. The combination I have been using a lot is Lion Brand Pound of Love and Bernat Baby Corduinates. These two yarns together make a very nice soft b/blanket.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will check them out when I go to the store. Have any of you used the yarn from Knitpiks called " Comfy worsted weight" yarn. It is 75% cotton and 25% acrylic?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use Red Heart Baby Pound size skeins & Red Heart Baby Econo yarn


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

I love Bernat Softee Baby - I've made many blankets and I love this yarn. I also use Patons Beehive Baby Sport. 

Love the softness of both these yarns.

Linda
(Sebastian-Fla)


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I like to use Caron Simply Soft. Have done many baby blankets using this yarn. It seems to hold up very well, the colors are pretty, the moms like it, it's easy to care for and it's so very soft.

Let us know what you choose and be sure to post a picture of the finished item. Have fun.
Carol L.


----------



## judithewing (Jan 26, 2011)

Bernat Softee Baby Yarn / Caron Simply Soft are the best yarns to use / they ARE soft and are ideal for Baby Blankets.
These two Name Brands are The Best.
Caron Country and Spa are Soooooooooooo Soft.
Also if you look for Bargains between A C Moore and Micheals
the PRICE also is unbeatable for these Yarns.
Ladies Do Not Forget / When one of these Stores has a Deal on the above Yarn tou can take the Dicounted Ad to the other Store and get their Yarn for the same Price, getting a larger selection of Colors
A C Moore had Caron Simply Soft Yarn for $2.00 then I went to Micheals.
Also Do Not forget about RAIN CHECKS.
You Can get all the soft yarn you want then and it is cheaper than buying CHEAP YARN.
Red Heart Shimmer was dicounted two weeks ago from $4.99
to $2.00. Discounts run for one week

Judy Virginia Beach


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes and I love it! Washes up great!
Also like Blue Sky Worsted Cotton and Spud and Chloe's cottons.


----------



## itsmytherapy (Mar 27, 2011)

Christina, try bamboo cotton. I have made several baby blankets with it. I got some wonder patterns on Lion, and modifyed them by making them smaller. Everyone loves them, some even have a antique feel and look


----------



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. I am currently making a baby blanket out of the Caron Simply Soft because a lady at Joanns recommended it highly. I just worry that it will pill. I will know more and report back after I machine wash and dry the blanket. In the meantime, I will look into some of the yarns suggested by others. 
I have used Encore previously for baby sweaters but it does not feel soft enough for a blanket. 
Thanks to all for the many suggestions!


----------



## mgiones (Feb 25, 2011)

acrylic yarns melt in fire, so I would recommend a washable wool or combo wool/cotton, rayon, linen, etc. Elann has beautiful yarns at great prices & Smiley's has washable wool at 2.99 per skein. They also have organic yarns for babies. I also am knitting a blanket for my future granddaughter & read that while cjildren's clothing are rated for flammability, yarns are not. When you think about it, I've used a lighter on a piece of yarn & it melts. Take this into consideration ladies!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I once knit a blanket with acrylic yarn that didn't come out as soft as I expected it to and I was very disappointed. In desperation, I put it in the washer on small load with warm water and about a cup of fabric softener. I let it agitate and then stopped the washer and let it soak all night. The next morning I started the washer again (no soap) and let it rinse and spin out. After drying it in the dryer, it was immensely softer. Since then, I do it every time I make a baby blanket.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

I use Plymouth Encore because it is a mix. Not real expensive but can only be found online or at your local independent yarn store


----------



## knitsnfits (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with LCGirl, I love Bernat Softee Baby too! If you want a thicker yarn the next best thing is Caron Simply Soft in a 4ply. If you are looking for a cotton soft yarn, I Like Red Heart, Cotton Tots. All of these yarns are economical and easy for the new mom to wash and dry!


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi!

I have used the Red Heart acrylic for many baby blankets, heard you can wash in shampoo & use conditioner to soften, have never done it, but someone wrote on it recently under this forum, don't know if they used it in machine or hand washed! The baby blankets I have made using dreft or Ivory laundry det. & descent fabric softner they turn out real nice & very durable!!! Someone just wrote on this forum to throw a new skein in machine & wash will be soft or wash finished project! I don't know how you would throw whole skein in & wash, wouldn't it tangle, not sure, just question! 

I recently found Bernat Baby Sport yarn & very soft & durable, also acrylic!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Knit picks Shine -[ cotton and modal] is soft, machine washable and has bright colors. I have used Shine in sport weight and it made a nice baby blanket. I haven't used the Knit Picks Comfy, though I have used webs, valley yarns-
Longmeadow, a cotton acrylic mix. The mix was soft and more elastic than 100% cotton. If i am making a gift/relative blanket then I like to get a nicer yarn. For pure acrylic Bernat Satin is another nice, soft and slightly shiny - I made a chemo cap out it. It's a #3 so slightly lighter than simply soft.


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

A question along the same lines. I am knitting a baby blanket for my first grand. I 'm using Lion Brand Organic Cotton in the lovely Petit Four color. I'm new at this and, after reading some of the great info on this forum, I'm a little concerned that this 100% cotton yarn may be a disaster for upkeep and keeping its shape. It's so pretty in the fans and feathers pattern and so soft. Has anyone used this yarn? As always, thank you all. Wish we could have a convention!


----------



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

I am so appreciative of all the suggestion that this great bunch of ladies (are there any guys?)have made! I have tried asking questions on other sites but never have I received the quick and very helpful responses that I receive on this site. Thank you again but please keep sending in your choice for baby blankets that can be machine washed and dried.


----------



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

ITG - I think that the cotton yarn will be lovely but it's just hard for a mom with a newborn to remember to handwash baby items or to lay them out to dry. However, it will be a very special blanket that can be handed down to the next generation.


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bernat Satin is my favorite for all blankets since it's machine washable/dryable and the ultimate in silky smooth softness!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Your blanket and sweater are beautiful. Very nice work. To be proud of for sure.

Linda


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, that's the 2 I like the best.


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you very much! I love to knit for babies and bernat satin really is my favorite.


----------



## rockinrobbin57 (Jan 21, 2011)

I almost always use Red heart soft baby yarn and I make a lot of baby blankets. So far, have never had a complaint from any of the new moms. I even make heirloom blankets from it that they can use and then hand down to the next generation. Hope this helps.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you heard of Encore yarn by Plymouth. it is not only worsted weight as well as bulky weight.


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> Have you heard of Encore yarn by Plymouth. it is not only worsted weight as well as bulky weight.


Nice to see someone from my hometown! Born and raised in St. Francis, just a hop from Milwaukee proper!

-Marie


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I live in Milwaukee County in a suburb of Shorewood. Here is a couple of baby blankets that I have crochetted.


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! So much talent! I nce had a crochet booklet/magazine that had the cutest little pink dress in it. I made it, ric-rac and all.... My older daughter looked so cute in it. 

Thinking back on it that had to be a good 21 years ago. Learned to knit right after that and hadn't picked up a crochet hook until recently to make spa puffs for my youngest daughter.

After seeing your work I'm thinking I might want to start back up with a little crochet to break up the monotony of knitting!

-Marie

P.S.- I know "exactly" where Shorewood is!


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

kmsimone64 said:


> Bernat Satin is my favorite for all blankets since it's machine washable/dryable and the ultimate in silky smooth softness!


I love this pattern. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i always use patons zhivago it is abeautiful wool and washes like a rag


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

penelope said:


> kmsimone64 said:
> 
> 
> > Bernat Satin is my favorite for all blankets since it's machine washable/dryable and the ultimate in silky smooth softness!
> ...


The pattern is made up and I'm not sure of the stitch count, but the stitch is called the twisted cable stitch worked as follows:

knit 2 together without slipping worked stitches off left needle.

knit the first stitch again and then slip worked stitches off left needle.

Purl 2

Repeat.

I've found that any number that divides by 4 leaving you a *.5* ends up looking best. I added a seed stitch border *built in - worked as you go*. You can play with the pattern to make a bigger blanket, smaller one, wider border, narrower one, etc....

Have fun!

-Marie


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

kmsimone64 said:


> penelope said:
> 
> 
> > kmsimone64 said:
> ...


Thank you! Not sure I can do this without a pattern since I consider myself a beginner but challenges are always a good thing.


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

penelope said:


> kmsimone64 said:
> 
> 
> > penelope said:
> ...


If I think on it, I believe I cast on 162 stitches with the first 12 and last 12 being for the border. I worked 15 rows of border stitch (seed stitch) across completely then continued the seed stitch border on the first and last 12 stitches (24 stitches total) and worked the twisted cable stitch as follows on the rest of the stitches:

row 1: knit 2, purl 2 across
row 2: purl 2, twisted cable stitch across
row 3: knit 2, purl 2 across
row 4: purl 2, knit 2 across

Hope this helps!

-Marie


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

kmsimone64 said:


> penelope said:
> 
> 
> > kmsimone64 said:
> ...


Thanks Marie! I'll give it a whirl.


----------

